# Which flavour is sold the most?



## Paulie (7/9/15)

Hey all

Thought it would be interesting to see what people thoughts are on this so i have included a poll of some flavours excluding the creams and bases to see which may be the most popular.

If i missed anything its cause it dont fit so just shout

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (7/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Hey all
> 
> Thought it would be interesting to see what people thoughts are on this so i have included a poll of some flavours excluding the creams and bases to see which may be the most popular.
> 
> If i missed anything its cause it dont fit so just shout



I think you forgot to add guava to the list

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## VandaL (7/9/15)

This is gonna be between tobacco and strawberry for sure.


----------



## Silver (7/9/15)

Interesting...

I'd say tobacco because I think most newer vapers want to find a tobacco flavour to mimic their cigs

But then I suppose many vapers do not like tobacco after vaping for a while. They prefer the variety of all the other flavours. And they don't like being reminded of the cigarettes.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## ShaneW (7/9/15)

Tobacco juices seem to have lost popularity. I'd say strawberry, it's used in so many different varieties both fruity and dessert

Reactions: Agree 4


----------



## Dr Phil (7/9/15)

I remember one year ago strawberry e juices where not so great but seems like this has come back with a bang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/9/15)

I'd also guess the strawberry. A lot of the local DIY folks each has their own spin on a recipe that includes at least one of the strawberry flavors.
I'd guess it's become even more popular after NCVs release of their line which included the StrawBshake.

No votes yet for pineapple, but that also seems hugely popular with the DIY enthusiasts and the new releases. I'm sure @Mike s spin on his MMM Lime Party is going to add Lime to the map as well. I'm not one for fruity vapes in general, but that slight tanginess has got me hooked.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## yuganp (8/9/15)

No menthols or mints

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (8/9/15)

yuganp said:


> No menthols or mints



I second yuganp @Paulie


----------



## shaunnadan (8/9/15)

where's the desserts at ?

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Paulie (8/9/15)

Like i said no more space on the vote toll but you can caste vote here


----------



## Paulie (8/9/15)

shaunnadan said:


> where's the desserts at ?




Thats not a specific flavour but more a collaboration of a few  But yeah Custard should also be in there atleast!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/9/15)

being my first flavour other than tobacco i had to go with Cherry , but apple will be the next choice


----------



## Paulie (8/9/15)

yuganp said:


> No menthols or mints



Rob Is not here so i figured i could get away with it till his back lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (8/9/15)

Definitely koolada

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (8/9/15)

My favorites are not listed there, so can't vote.


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/9/15)

Paulie said:


> Rob Is not here so i figured i could get away with it till his back lol



I'm watching you @Paulie! 

Menthol rocks!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (8/9/15)

ha ha ha , gaffed


----------



## Paulie (8/9/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I'm watching you @Paulie!
> 
> Menthol rocks!




Hahaha nothing escapes the skipper lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (8/9/15)

WHITELABEL said:


> Definitely koolada




Leave my coolness alone hehhehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nova69 (8/9/15)

Peach and tobacco my favourite two flavors at the moment.Getting into a bit of methol as well


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/9/15)

Lemon has got my tastebuds at the moment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ZK1 (22/9/15)

I'm also a menthol, mint etc. guy.


----------



## SlinX (22/9/15)

Strawberry by far, its just used in so many juices - Strawberry Milkshake, yogurt, cream, by itself. And the popularity of Strawberry based juices is not slowing down!


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/15)

Strawberry for sure. It's like a natural reaction to check for strawberry when it comes to flavours


----------



## Alex (22/9/15)

I'm not a fan of strawberry flavours, unless it tastes like a real strawberry.


----------



## KB_314 (22/9/15)

If you switched Lemon, Blueberry and Cinnamon for Custards, Cereals and Desserts (or Yoghurts if that's too broad) things could get interesting

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

